# .45 X-Change Kit..thoughts?



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

Lads, I have a .40 Full Size P250 and might spring for the .45 Kit
Anyone have this kit and have thoughts: good/bad otherwise?

Thx,
Rich


----------



## dimarrco (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't have this kits, but I am looking into them also. If you don't get help here or need some more, check this forum out!


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know why your concerned...almost a whole new gun except the FCU...go for it....just goes bang a little louder than your 40 cal...oh yeah nd the ammo is more expensive....but then again I don't own anything less than a 40 cal


----------

